# Daily call not working



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

My tivo has not made a successful call for seven days. Nothing has changed (apart from I moved from TW to TW+ but calls have worked since then).

I've been through the daily call related threads and am pretty sure I have tried all suggested solutions to no avail.

It was failing with "wrong number" but I changed to dialup then back to network and it is now failing with "failed to connect".

the end of my tclient log looks like this


```
OKChecking for modem type...

ATI3

P2109-V90

OK
Modem type is 2109
*****NEW***** modem
ATQ0

OK
ATS0=0

OK
AT+GCI=B4

OK
AT-STE=2

OK
ATW2S6=8S7=50S11=100%C0&D2+MS=V34

OK
ATW1X4

OK
AT-TTE=1500,200,500

OK
Current line voltage (in volts, of course!): 
AT-TRV

1.40
OK
new modem...line status interrupt disabled
ATDT08081050005

NO CARRIER
Modem dialup failure. Reason follows:
ATS86?

025

OK
Extention went offhook
dialcode is:12
05/22:20:43:56: /tvbin/TClient:  PPP has failed, we've warned the user, set status to Failed
05/22:20:44:01: /tvbin/TClient:  updateStatus: Failed CL| 30 24
Saving 'CL|12' to result file
05/22:20:44:01: /tvbin/TClient:  writing Failed to LastCallStatus
05/22:20:44:02: /tvbin/TClient:  SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|12
05/22:20:44:02: /tvbin/TClient:  TClient login: 1
05/22:20:44:02: /tvbin/TClient:  TClient backhaulDone: 0
```
Does anyone have any idea what the cause of the problem could be?

TIA


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Sorry, I meant to add, when starting a daily call via tivoweb the followng text appears:

Callback is active 

I don't recall seeing it before so it may be relevant?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Raisltin,

"NO CARRIER" is the key thing here. It means that the phone line wasn't available for a call (roughly). Key Question: Are you expecting dial-up calls or network calls?

If the latter, check your rc.sysinit.author, and ensure that ALL lines have a & near the end. If they don't, almost guaranteed call failure.

PS. 'Callback active' just means that TivoWeb has hooked into TiVo's messaging system and will display the call status in real-time (i.e. like looking at the TV screen when you force a daily call).


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

ColinYounger said:


> Raisltin,
> 
> "NO CARRIER" is the key thing here. It means that the phone line wasn't available for a call (roughly). Key Question: Are you expecting dial-up calls or network calls?
> 
> ...


Hi Colin, thanks for the response.

It's set to network (or it was, I've had it back to dial up the last couple of days) I did find a thread where a lack of '&' was the cause of a similar problem, so I checked and all lines had this. Although one line did not have a space between the penultimate character and the '&' so I put one in but there was no change.

Thanks for the clarification of 'callback active' although I was hoping this would be a major clue to the cause


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Raisltin,

This problem has been a nightmare for me as well (see other threads) - Main TiVo has insisted on calling by Phone for a while now, and Play TiVo has recently played up. The only solution was a re-build on play TiVo - something I can't do on Main TiVo.

One thing that constantly catches me out is a nic_config_tivo bug where if you change the dialup method, it changes the gateway settings too. You also MUST reboot for changes to take effect.

Spotted either of those things? Do I need to go into more detail? You always seem knowledgeable to me, so I don't want to insult your intelligence.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm far from knowledgable with Tivo stuff 

The gateway thing has caught me before, several times so it's something I do check. And I've rebooted.

Looks like a bit of archiving and a re-image then. 

Thanks Colin


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

ATS86 is a call failure reason code register.
025 in the register means "Extension pickup detected"


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

The extension being picked up seven days in a row when TiVo is doing it's thing?! Sounds rather unlikely - and remember, this TiVo is supposed to be calling by network and is insisting to use the phone. More likely that it's not plugged into a phone socket and isn't getting a dialtone.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

SPR said:


> ATS86 is a call failure reason code register.
> 025 in the register means "Extension pickup detected"





ColinYounger said:


> The extension being picked up seven days in a row when TiVo is doing it's thing?! Sounds rather unlikely - and remember, this TiVo is supposed to be calling by network and is insisting to use the phone. More likely that it's not plugged into a phone socket and isn't getting a dialtone.


I can verify with absolute certainty, that the extension has not been picked up for most of the attempted daily calls.

I may try a daily call with it set to network and tiwht the phone line attached, if that succeeds then it would confirm I have the same problem as Colin?


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Strangely, I had a successful daily call yesterday via network


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Did you have a hard-boot?


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Hard boot?

We did have a problem where the hoover caused a power cut, I wanted to verify it was the hoover at fault and so plugged it in a couple of different sockets, causing a power cut each time.

I've just realised that my /var/hack folder has been wiped (presumably as a result of the above), perhaps there was something in there causing the problem.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Raisltin Majere said:


> I've just realised that my /var/hack folder has been wiped (presumably as a result of the above), perhaps there was something in there causing the problem.


/var/hack gets wiped when Tivo finds faulty sectors on a hard drive a couple of times in a row after a power cycle.

May be your old hard drive is starting to become corrupted and Tivo has now swapped to its other backup copy of the software on the other partition on the drive. Hence this has also rectified the daily call problem.


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Have you now got both pstn & network connected & trying to update via network?
That's the only way I can get my update to work at the moment.
Updates via network but only with pstn connection being made first 

Or is it working completely correctly since /var/hack has cleared?
If so I may remove mine & see what happens...

Either way I bet you're glad to recover your updates


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Pete77 said:


> /var/hack gets wiped when Tivo finds faulty sectors on a hard drive a couple of times in a row after a power cycle.
> 
> May be your old hard drive is starting to become corrupted and Tivo has now swapped to its other backup copy of the software on the other partition on the drive. Hence this has also rectified the daily call problem.


Doesn't it also get wiped after 6 nuber of reboots in a short space of time?



SPR said:


> Have you now got both pstn & network connected & trying to update via network?
> That's the only way I can get my update to work at the moment.
> Updates via network but only with pstn connection being made first
> 
> ...


Sorry, what's pstn?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Doesn't it also get wiped after 6 nuber of reboots in a short space of time?


Yes if the power goes off several times for only a few seconds in a short period, each time also preventing the Tivo fully completing boot up (which also takes a lot longer to complete with a Cachecard) the Tivo then thinks this is due to it being unable to correct faulty hard drive sectors so then clears /var/hack and also eventually then swaps the operating system partitions in use to the backup one in the hope of correcting the problem. And yes your wife hoovering and pulling the mains cord out a few times accidentally could simulate this condition from Tivo's point of view.



> Sorry, what's pstn?


Public Switched Telephone Network or POTS (Plain Old Telephone System) as it is sometimes also known. That is Tivo dialup calls to the 0800 number with BT etc and not dialup calls using voip over your broadband connection (which in any case don't work for data calls using voip to try to simulate a dial-up connection).


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Hard boot = power cycle.
Soft boot = using menus to restart.

Interesting. Can't say why as I'm still pondering, but interesting.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Hard boot = power cycle.
> Soft boot = using menus to restart.
> 
> Interesting. Can't say why as I'm still pondering, but interesting.


In a hard reboot the disk has to be kicked to spin up from off and cold and in a warm reboot the software merely has to reinitialise.

It is the booting up of the hard drive from inactive that surely leads to the concept of a hard vs a soft boot?

Also this term (hard boot and soft boot) is surely widely in use for computers generally (something of which you have a lot of experience) rather than being a Tivo specific term.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Hard Boot comes from a hardware reset. Soft Boot comes from a software reset.

Simple.


----------

